# be quiet! Silent Loop erweitern um GPU/AGB



## interfabi (21. November 2016)

Servus,

meine SL 280 machte nach ein paar Wochen ein wenig Geräusche. Ich habe ein paar Tropfen nachgefüllt, das hat etwas Abhilfe getan. Darum gehts hier aber nicht. 

Da auch ein geschlossenes System ab und zu nachgefüllt werden muss (und das bei der SL nich sooo schön einfach ist) plane ich zu Weihnachten das System um die GPU (Gigabyte RX 480) und einen AGB zu erweitern. 

Thema Gewährleistung ist mir bewusst.

Meine Frage: Schafft die Pumpe der SL (2280 rpm) diese Erweiterung?

Sprich, ist der Förderdruck ausreichend? Welche Rolle spielt die Besonderheit der SL Pumpe hierbei? (saugend, nicht drückend)

Was ist in diesem Falle noch zu beachten?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Meph (21. November 2016)

Reicht die Radiatorgröße, wenn du die Wärmeleistung ~verdreifachst?
Dann müssen die Lüfter wohl schneller drehen und die Pumpe müsste, sofern es überhaupt funktioniert, wohl auch mit voller Power angesteuert werden.

Ein AGB sollte aber eigentlich recht problemlos funktionieren, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Dann kannst du ja später noch eine Wakü für die Graka holen oder direkt ganz auf eine eigene Zusammenstellung bauen...

Edit:
Hier wird als maximale TDP  400W/350W/270W angegeben, aber das ist dann ziemlich sicher weit weg von 'silent' loop.


----------



## interfabi (21. November 2016)

Meph schrieb:


> Reicht die Radiatorgröße, wenn du die Wärmeleistung ~verdreifachst?
> Dann müssen die Lüfter wohl schneller drehen und die Pumpe müsste, sofern es überhaupt funktioniert, wohl auch mit voller Power angesteuert werden.
> 
> Ein AGB sollte aber eigentlich recht problemlos funktionieren, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
> ...



Hi Meph,

ich würde den 280 Radiator gegen einen 420 tauschen.


----------



## the_leon (21. November 2016)

Am sinnvollsten wäre es wenn du dir eine komplette Custom Wakü baust


----------



## Meph (21. November 2016)

Dann würde ich aber lieber auch eine neue Pumpe reinsetzen, das dürfte der Pumpe ordentlich zu schaffen machen. Außerdem könntest du mit einer neuen (und vielleicht leiseren) Pumpe auch beide Radiatoren nutzen.


----------



## interfabi (21. November 2016)

Meph schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber lieber auch eine neue Pumpe reinsetzen, das dürfte der Pumpe ordentlich zu schaffen machen. Außerdem könntest du mit einer neuen (und vielleicht leiseren) Pumpe auch beide Radiatoren nutzen.



Ich dachte mir eigentlich nur einen 420er Radiator zu benutzen für CPU und GPU. 

Außerdem hoffe ich, dass durch den AGB die Pumpe wieder leise wird (so wie in der ersten Woche nach Einbau).

Will die SL Teile ja noch irgendwie weiter gebrauchen...


----------



## the_leon (21. November 2016)

Die Frage ist: wenn du schon planst das System zu erweitern, warum dann ne SL und kein erweiterbares System (Eisbear)


----------



## interfabi (21. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: wenn du schon planst das System zu erweitern, warum dann ne SL und kein erweiterbares System (Eisbear)



Ich dachte ich könnte die Pumpe noch gebrauchen. Ich kenne die Fördermenge und- Druck nicht, aber die wird ja wohl mit 2280 rpm bischen was drücken bzw. saugen können. 

Wenn ich Eis essen will, geh ich in den Keller 

ne quatsch, ich möchte ungern wieder von "0" anfangen. Sonst müsste ich die SL ja verkaufen o.ä...


----------



## Meph (21. November 2016)

Ein 420er reicht auch aus, aber wenn man es doch auch übertreiben kann

Ich kenne die Pumpe auch nicht, aber warum sollte sie so überdimensioniert sein, dass ein nennenswert größerer Radiator und ein zusätzlicher Kühler problemlos über längere Zeit mit ihr laufen sollten?
Und die rpm sind ein guter Anhaltspunkt, wenn man das gleiche Modell vergleicht - mein 50PS uralt Corsa zieht bei 5000 U/min wohl auch schlechter als ein 200PS Wagen bei 2000U/min.

Ich glaube, bei null anfangen wäre das langfristig sinnvollste.


----------



## Chimera (22. November 2016)

Meph schrieb:


> Reicht die Radiatorgröße, wenn du die Wärmeleistung ~verdreifachst?
> Dann müssen die Lüfter wohl schneller drehen und die Pumpe müsste, sofern es überhaupt funktioniert, wohl auch mit voller Power angesteuert werden.
> 
> Ein AGB sollte aber eigentlich recht problemlos funktionieren, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
> ...



Die Pumpe der SL dreht immer volle Pulle, da BQ ausdrücklich vor einer Drosselung abrät. Sprich ist imemr mit vollen 12V am werkeln. Warum dieselbe Pumpe bei der Kelvin und der Eisbaer gedrosselt werden kann und bei der SL nicht, müsst man halt mal Alphacool/BQ fragen  Leistungsmässig sollte die Pumpe jedenfalls nicht viel Probs haben mit ner CPU und ner GPU, auch wen nsie dann evtl. nicht mehr soooo leistungsfähig ist. Wenn man es aber wie die Leutz von PCGH macht und zum Alphacool Eiswolf greift, dann hat man sicher nen Pluspunkt, wegen der 2 Pumpen im Kreislauf. PCGH verwendet ja bei ihrem Silent-PC mit der Eisbaer Solo dieselbe Pumpe wie die Silent Loop und die haben ja auch keine Probs damit, um damit nen CPU-GPU-Kreislauf zu bilden. Leider passt halt der Eiswolf Kühler nicht auf alle Karten.

Edit: Bzgl. der Pumpe, da kann man sich wohl an den Werten von Alphacool orientieren: Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC | Alphacool Pumpen | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool. Ob die Pumpe jetzt wegen dem saugen anstatt blasen (...ok, klingt jetzt echt fast bissel pervers  ) schwächer sein sollte, kannst du gerne mal beim Eddy nachfragen (einfach ne PM, ist ja auch hier im Forum aktiv). Da aber die Pumpe als ausreichend für CPU und GPU Kühlung beworben wird, denke ich mal, dass man auch davon ausgehen kann. Klar wird sie kaum an die Leistung einer Eheim 1046 oder D5 rankommen, doch reichen sollt sie.
Kollege hatte ne Zeit lang das Vorgängermodell von der Eisbaer, die Eisberg (als Solo) und kühlte damit (über nen 420er Radi) nebst seinem i5-2500k auch noch die (Referenz-)GTX 680 und seine Dominator GT Riegel. Kam zwar nicht ans Niveau seiner Eheim ran, doch schlecht schnitt sie ebenfalls nicht ab. Er war sogar mächtig überrascht, dass so ne Mini-Pumpe (man muss sich nur mal angucken, wie winzig die DC-LT eigentlich ist) überhaupt was reissen konnte und nicht absolut heftig abkackte.


----------



## interfabi (24. November 2016)

Könnte ich auch einen Radiator mit 4 Anschlüssen nehmen und so CPU und GPU getrennt kühlen mit nur einem Kreislauf oder hab ich hier einen Denkfehler?

So vielleicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## the_leon (25. November 2016)

mit einem Kreislauf ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## interfabi (25. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> mit einem Kreislauf ist das nicht möglich.



und warum nicht? kann man nicht nach dem CPU in den Radiator, dann in die GPU und dann wieder in den Radiator? Wofür gibt es denn Radiatoren mit mehreren Anschlüssen?


----------



## Chimera (25. November 2016)

Die Radiatoren haben die Anschlüsse, um die Schläuche entweder zur Seite hin oder eben nach unten verlegen zu können. Gleichzeitiges nutzen der stirnseitigen und unteren Anschlüsse könnte vielleicht möglich sein, doch sicher in keinster Weise optimal. Um es mal einfach zu verdeutlichen: nimm mal ne PET Flasche mit nem Getränk, dann machst du ein Loch in den Deckel und steckst nen Strohhalm rein, dann noch unten seitlich ein Loch mit Strohhalm und dann versuchst du aus beiden gleichzeitig zu trinken. Sicher wird was kommen, doch es wird niemals gleich effizient sein, wie wenn du nur aus einem trinkst (ist jetzt halt ne sehr vereinfachte Darstellung  ).
Da wirst du entweder 2 Radiatoren einsetzen oder gleich auf 2 Kreisläufe setzen. Vorallem würd ich es nicht unnötig verkomplizieren, denn je komplizierter der Aufbau wird, um so fehleranfälliger ist er auch


----------



## Narbennarr (25. November 2016)

interfabi schrieb:


> Könnte ich auch einen Radiator mit 4 Anschlüssen nehmen und so CPU und GPU getrennt kühlen mit nur einem Kreislauf oder hab ich hier einen Denkfehler?
> 
> So vielleicht:
> 
> ...



Und was sollte das Wasser daran hindern einfach aus dem aus dem Raditor IN rauszufließen? Das was du das hast ist kein kreislauf^^


----------



## interfabi (28. November 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Und was sollte das Wasser daran hindern einfach aus dem aus dem Raditor IN rauszufließen? Das was du das hast ist kein kreislauf^^



Ein Radiator ist doch U-förmig aufgebaut. D.h. es gibt ein klare Durchflussrichtung. Warum sollte man also nicht 2x einen Aus- und Eingang nutzen wenn die Fließrichtung beachtet wird?

Erkläre mir bitte warum das kein Kreislauf sein soll.


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2016)

Wenn du im Prinzip AGB-Pumpe-GPU-Radi-CPU-Radi-AGB machen willst wird das Wasser immer AGB-Pumpe-GPU-Radi-AGB nehmen und die CPU auslassen, da das fürs Wasser der Weg mit dem geringsten Widerstand ist. Punkt. Das ist reine Physik, ob du das jetzt akzeptierst oder du es anders machen willst ist dem Wasser egal, so wie du dir das vorstellst funktioniert es nicht!


----------



## Narbennarr (28. November 2016)

interfabi schrieb:


> Ein Radiator ist doch U-förmig aufgebaut. D.h. es gibt ein klare Durchflussrichtung. Warum sollte man also nicht 2x einen Aus- und Eingang nutzen wenn die Fließrichtung beachtet wird?
> 
> Erkläre mir bitte warum das kein Kreislauf sein soll.



Im Kreislauf gibt es einen weg. Warum sollte sich das Wasser durch den engen Radi quetschen, wenn es einfach am zweiten Anschluss wieder raus kann?


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2016)

Am 2. Anschluss wird nicht viel rausgehen, da da der CPU Kühler hängt und der einen wesentlich höheren Durchflusswiderstand hat als ein Radiator. Selbst wenn der Widerstand im CPU Kühler nur 20mal so hoch ist. Als im Radiator bräuchtest du um im Kreislauf einen Durchfluss von 630l um im CPU Kühler immernoch einen Durchfluss von 30l/min pro Minute zu haben damit die CPU vernünftig gekühlt wird.


----------



## interfabi (28. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Am 2. Anschluss wird nicht viel rausgehen, da da der CPU Kühler hängt und der einen wesentlich höheren Durchflusswiderstand hat als ein Radiator. Selbst wenn der Widerstand im CPU Kühler nur 20mal so hoch ist. Als im Radiator bräuchtest du um im Kreislauf einen Durchfluss von 630l um im CPU Kühler immernoch einen Durchfluss von 30l/min pro Minute zu haben damit die CPU vernünftig gekühlt wird.



Tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe nichts von dem was du da geschrieben hast.


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2016)

Reine Physik.
Mal gehört was bei Parallelschaltung von 2 Widerständen passiert?
Falls ja, hier ist es das gleiche


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. November 2016)

interfabi schrieb:


> Ein Radiator ist doch U-förmig aufgebaut. D.h. es gibt ein klare Durchflussrichtung. Warum sollte man also nicht 2x einen Aus- und Eingang nutzen wenn die Fließrichtung beachtet wird?
> 
> Erkläre mir bitte warum das kein Kreislauf sein soll.



Es ist eben kein Kreis, bei dem alle Komponenten kommen, sondern eher eine 8, bei dem das Wasser von Pumpe/CPU-Kühler kommend entweder durch den Radiator oder durch den GPU-Kühler weiterfließen kann. Es ist aber möglich, einen Radiator mit zwei Kreisläufen zu verbinden, die beide ihre eigene Pumpe haben. Aquacomputer bietet sogar Modelle mit getrennter Wasserführung an, so dass man dann zwei echte getrennte Kreisläufe hat.
Vorteile ergeben sich daraus bei typischen PC-Wasserkühlungen nicht.


----------



## interfabi (30. November 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es ist eben kein Kreis, bei dem alle Komponenten kommen, sondern eher eine 8, bei dem das Wasser von Pumpe/CPU-Kühler kommend entweder durch den Radiator oder durch den GPU-Kühler weiterfließen kann. Es ist aber möglich, einen Radiator mit zwei Kreisläufen zu verbinden, die beide ihre eigene Pumpe haben. Aquacomputer bietet sogar Modelle mit getrennter Wasserführung an, so dass man dann zwei echte getrennte Kreisläufe hat.
> Vorteile ergeben sich daraus bei typischen PC-Wasserkühlungen nicht.



OK. Verstanden. Danke.

Eine letzte, rein hypothetische Frage zu dieser Sache:  Wenn man an allen Anschlüssen des Radiators Rückschlag(lauf)-ventile verbauen würde, würde es dann dass Wasser zu einem Kreislauf zwingen?

Ich werde allein aus Platzgründen einen 2. Radiator installieren müssen, statt einen größeren mit mehreren Anschlüssen. Wenn getan, werde ich hier von der vielleicht ersten (?) erweiterten SL berichten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. November 2016)

Rückschlagventile haben darauf keinen Einfluss. Sowohl der Radiator als auch der GPU-Teil des Kreislaufes müssten ja in gleicher Richtung durchflossen werden. Das Wasser nimmt also nicht den falschen Weg, es fließt nur einfach ein viel zu großer Teil durch den widerstandsärmeren Radiator und umgekehrt hat das warme Wasser aus der GPU gar keine Möglichkeit, diesen direkt zu durchströmen.


----------



## the_leon (30. November 2016)

Nein, das funktioniert nicht.

Was hast du denn gegen die Standart Konstellation AGB-Pumpe-GPU-CPU-Radi-AGB?


----------



## Lotti_the_Cat (9. August 2017)

Tach auch, hier ist es ja recht ruhig geworden...

Ich erlaube mir einmal mich an dieser Stelle einzuklinken und zu sagen:  JA, eine Erweiterung des Silent Loop um mehrere Komponenten funktioniert. Die Pumpe schafft es tatsächlich.  Ich betreibe einen gebrauchte Silent Loop 120 mit einem AGB, zwei Radiatoren, einem Mosfetkühler und einem Grafikkartenkühler. Den 120er Radiator habe ich raus geworfen und durch einen 140x30 ersetzt, der zweite Radiator ist ein 280x45. 
Das ganze läuft jetzt seit zwei Wochen und ich bin zufrieden.


----------

